# Kingwood,WV - Duke 081089 YM Black



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11543129

Duke, 1 yr old handsome black GS, no kids, likes the female GS (Nikita, will post her separately) he came in with


Pls load pics


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

08-1089-Duke 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Male Dog Pet ID: 743213-08-1089 
Preston County Animal Shelter, Kingwood, WV 

#08-1089-Duke is a very handsome one year-old German Shepherd male. He is a bit too protective for us to recommend for a family with children, even older ones. He likes Nikita, a female German Shepherd he came in with, but we are not sure about male dogs. He has been an outdoor dog and needs obedience and house training. We recommend a home very familiar with the breed. Please contact us ASAP if interested in him. We are Preston County's only animal control facility, so intake is high and the pets' time here is short. Adoption days are Mondays and Wednesdays 11AM-7PM. 

Kingwood, WV 
<span style="color: #CC0000">304-329-3461 </span>


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Gorgeous bicolor boy!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says Adoption Pending! (The other GS, Nikita, he came in with - separate post - also has adoption pending)


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopted


----------

